# North shore west bay



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Has any one been out there lately


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Went out Yesterday,poled a lot of water and only saw two stingrays.No bait,tides are still very low.it has got to get better.Soon I hope.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Went out Yesterday,poled a lot of water and only saw two stingrays.No bait,tides are still very low.it has got to get better.Soon I hope.
> SKIFFSTIFF


How's the grass looking? Is that spot where they dumped the dredge spoil still a nasty, barren, mud flat?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

When the wind was right, that used to be one of Chris Phillips favorite haunts.


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya I didn't get to make it out there sounds like that was a good thing


----------

